
Show HN: Proxie – HTTP debugging proxy for macOS - patr0nus
https://proxie.app/
======
patr0nus
Hi HN,

I am the creator of Proxie. The app has been around for a while but recently
it has got its 3.0.0 update which introduces the rule functionality.

It enables you to intercept requests/responses on the fly and I think it's
huge.

Happy to hear your opinions!

